# X-country tomorrow - when to arrive, schedules, course map etc?



## little_flea (29 July 2012)

Very excited about going to Greenwich Park tomorrow. Few questions some of you might be able to help with:

- best place to download running order/programme from. 
- is there a map of the course anywhere? Any tips on good fences to watch? 
- and if you're going, when are you planning on arriving? If you've been, were the queues to get in bad? 

Any other top tips appreciated!!


----------



## Bigginge (29 July 2012)

Went to the dressage yesterday, getting there and getting in was quick and simple, it's a short walk from Blackheath station with lots of volunteers en route so you won't get lost. Security was quick to get through and the army were brilliant. 

Programme wise, don't be fooled into buying the Olympic programmes on site we paid £5 for what turned out to be a general magazine about the Olympics. We found out later some poor volunteers were desperately trying to print off running orders for everyone but I just checked the Olympic website from my iPhone, that had running order and score tables updated live. Presume they will do something similar for the XC.

Top tip would be take some food as there really weren't enough stalls and they were constantly running out. You can take an empty water bottle to fill up inside but there were only 2 water taps (that I could see) between 20,000 people so there were big queues and we just bought bottles of water from the food stalls. Prices were as expensive as you'd expect at this kind of thing but no more so.

Overall it was a great day, the army and volunteers were brilliant and friendly, have a great time!


----------



## HHO admin (29 July 2012)

Check out yesterday's blogs from H&H staff on our Olympic microsite for tips on what to take with you and how to make the most of your visit to Greenwich Park.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7626/blogs/list


----------



## galaxy (29 July 2012)

Buy a H&H!  Has a good course map and list of riders.  Running order....  I'd check the olympic website and print it off.  They were handing out some running orders yesterday, but few and far between!

Queues, yesterday there were none in terms of getting in/security!  Was very slick and efficient.

Take your own food though!  (that's the biggest tip!)


----------



## little_flea (29 July 2012)

Thanks everyone. Just can't seem to find a map of the cross country course - anyone? Have no idea which fences best to watch etc.


----------



## dappyness (29 July 2012)

Sorry to hijack ( im sure others will be looking at this with probably the same question as me)

We're off to the cross country tomorrow as well by train - arriving at Paddington satation. Can we use those free transport tickets sent with the O tickets to get from Paddington to Blackheath station?


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 July 2012)

dappyness said:



			Sorry to hijack ( im sure others will be looking at this with probably the same question as me)

We're off to the cross country tomorrow as well by train - arriving at Paddington satation. Can we use those free transport tickets sent with the O tickets to get from Paddington to Blackheath station?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## acw295 (29 July 2012)

There are maps dotted around the course, but if you can get hold of a copy of HH that has a course map in it or there is a basic one in the spectator guide but doesn't tell you what the fences are.

Food was poor as far too few stalls for the number of people so very long queues, I'd take your own. The food I did buy was nice, bit pricey but ok but still far easier to take a supply and just buy a few drinks instead.

All of the water in the main sets of toilets (obviously not the portaloos) have drinking water in them so you don't have to use only the drinking fountains - we were told by the helpers that it is all coming from the same supply so perfectly fine.

Today we got from home (Milton Keynes) to Greenwich in 2hrs each way - was really easy. I expect it to take longer tomorrow with commuters thrown in - so going to aim to get there for 8.30am again like today. Yes we will have time to spare but hey ho!


----------



## blackislegirl (29 July 2012)

Help! I can't find the XC start times on the Olympic site - yet H&H clearly have them as there is a news item with the British team start times. Anyone?


----------



## tiggs (29 July 2012)

Here
http://m.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/fullevent.html#EQX003300

Thanks to Teapot's post in comp riders


----------



## blackislegirl (29 July 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## blackislegirl (29 July 2012)

THanks!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleEcho (30 July 2012)

Here is a cross country map. The only one I've seen online so far.

http://www.horsejunkiesunited.com/2...-looking-forward-to-a-fantastic-day-of-sport/


----------



## pebblemania (30 July 2012)

On our way now with Kenzo.....currently stopping for a latte!


----------



## lara b (30 July 2012)

Thanks for link! Acw can I ask which route you took once at euston? Argh I wish I could get some sleep!! :-D


----------



## Sherston (30 July 2012)

Just up now to do horses and hound pups....... then on the way, early train, aiming to get to Bank station which is the start of the DLR and get straight to Greenwich from there!

See you all later!


----------



## picklepants (30 July 2012)

I am unable to open to XC times link, any other ideas????


----------

